# What is your camper style?



## PaperCat (Nov 24, 2017)

What camper style are you using?

Currently I am using the vintage painted blue and white. Although I just unlocked the modern one, I am not sure I want to switch it.


----------



## mothball (Nov 25, 2017)

i'm also using the vintage one, with yellow and pale blue. i unlocked the modern one too but it just seems way more unattractive to me? if there's other styles, i hope u can unlock them without having to switch from the vintage first.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 25, 2017)

Vintage with an orange bottom and a white top to mimic an old volkswagon bus <3


----------



## Cheshire (Nov 25, 2017)

Mine used to be retro with a black and orange wave, but I’ve upgraded to the special fire paint job.


----------



## Darumy (Nov 25, 2017)

Spoiler: fashion disaster


----------



## Burumun (Nov 25, 2017)

Darumy said:


> Spoiler: fashion disaster



I have the same one! It's very slowly growing on me, but I wish I had realized before buying it that it's a style/paint job set. The vintage camper is so much cuter, I saw someone with the same paint job for a vintage camper and was so happy when it came up in my shop, thinking it was just a preview pic using the modern camper, but now I'm stuck with the wrong version...


----------



## PaperCat (Nov 25, 2017)

I love the vintage style but I really like the lumberjack modern camper and the garden modern camper. Tho I could get the hippie flower power vintage camper but idk :/


----------



## mitfy (Nov 25, 2017)

i have the vintage w/ the pink lacey special paint job. i think i'll change it soon though, but idk what to


----------



## Soigne (Nov 25, 2017)

I use the vintage retro camper. It wasn't worth 150 tickets, but I like it.


----------



## ravenblue (Nov 25, 2017)

Vintage! Waiting to see what I unlock and what they add before changing anything. I like the regular vintage too much right now, haha.


----------



## Rarr01 (Nov 26, 2017)

I am using whatever base style the game gives you, but I bought a pattern. It's the one that has orange on the top and bottom and a white and purple pattern across the center-ish


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 26, 2017)

I threw away nearly all my Leaf Tickets to get the Garden Party special pattern on a modern RV. I couldn't resist...


----------



## LillyofVadness (Nov 26, 2017)

Modern with the thick white block with a strip of colour and the top (purple) and at the bottom (red-pinky-whatever). Tbh the vintage one kinda irks me a little because it doesn't seem possible that all that space could fit inside because its so small, the modern camper looks bigger and better suited to the size of the interior.


----------



## Ellexi (Nov 26, 2017)

Light pink vintage lace 

It’s my favorite and I’ll never change it


----------



## Bcat (Nov 26, 2017)

A standard paint job. Pink w/ a blue vertical stripe. I?m so tempted to get the bakers dozen, but I?m saving up for the Christmas and New Years event.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 26, 2017)

I made mine look like Litten from Pokemon. Dark Blue and slightly Dark Red.

I got inspiration from this when I saw someone's camper with a color scheme that made it look like Darkrai.

Also my camper style is Modern as big stripe.


----------



## Relly (Nov 26, 2017)

Its pink and cute IDK what the style is called though haha 


Spoiler


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 27, 2017)

I have the vintage flower power and I plan on getting the modern metal/paint splatter one as well. 

Edit: *Here it is!*


----------



## ConChistes212 (Nov 27, 2017)

I gave mine the special lace design! I want to be cute as heck.


----------



## hestu (Nov 27, 2017)

Mine is vintage painted light blue and gray. I'm considering switching to the modern style though; maybe once I pay off my current loan from expanding!


----------



## tolisamarie (Nov 27, 2017)

Relly said:


> Its pink and cute IDK what the style is called though haha
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



It's called Baker's Dozen. I have the same design and love the blue bow on top!


----------



## Nightstar (Nov 27, 2017)

I have the vintage camper in the lacy pink paint job. It's adorable and I don't want to change.


----------



## MarvinMcCreary (Nov 28, 2017)

nice post thank you


----------



## Hatsuko (Nov 28, 2017)

modern with three horizontal stripes of deep yellow, white, a soft blue/grey


----------



## hestu (Nov 29, 2017)

just changed to modern with olive green on top then white in the middle and teal/blue at the bottom


----------



## AccfSally (Nov 29, 2017)

*I currently have this one.


The best picture I could find of my camper.​*


----------



## PaperCat (Nov 29, 2017)

i cannot decide between Flower Power, Retro Ride, Garden Party or Lumberjack...


----------



## Vintage Viola (Nov 29, 2017)

Lovely lace, it’s the cutest of the options I have so far. I’m definitely a sucker for cute stuff (and vintage things too).


----------



## tae (Nov 29, 2017)

mines vintage and it looks like neapolitan ice cream.


----------



## Lackadaisy (Nov 29, 2017)

Vintage camper, top half pale pink, bottom brown (not my favorite colors, but I was drawn to the look). I’m considering getting the lace paint job, because mine is already so similar to it and I’d like some more detail in the design :3

I find the Garden paint really adorable but just wish it weren’t on the modern camper *shrug*


----------

